
Show HN: Extract a .app from the macOS Zoom Installer to Drag to /Applications - yig
https://gist.github.com/yig/af5bbb054bb9c4de39abc9156e6863e1
======
yannikyeo
Sorry I’m out of the loop, why is there a need for this?

~~~
OceanKing
Zoom does a few shady things with your OS, like starting hidden webservers
with code execution privileges, auto-updates, etc. I think this tries to
remove those parts, and leave just the app itself.

